# Hives per acre...



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Bees don't have to stay within "PROPERTY LINES". All you need is the land the hives sit on. You don't have to BUY where the bees will forage.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Better to have 100 1 acre sites than 1 100 acre piece.


----------



## davejw (Aug 9, 2008)

Just something to think about...
If you have two pieces of property that are at least two to three miles apart you'd have a great opportunity to move bees when splitting or moving new queens etc. but if you only have one large property you will wish you had another apiary someplace close but not too close. I had a few hives 40 miles away last year. At first I thought it was wonderful. Forget it! If you have two apiaries or more, you need one at least two to three miles but no more than five miles away. 
I agree that the bees will go to where they need to go to forage. Your property line doesn't exist to the bees. I have had better luck with honey production/flavor in a suburban area than on open farm land even with a few acres of blooming clover.
BTY, I am a hobbyist, non commercial beek.


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I understand now.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Ditto what tom said...a good commercial beekeeper can live in an apartment all the time and still have a good operation....All about the outyards! 
mike


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Youg man a word of wisdom here!!!
What ever you buy for a truck try, "PLEASE" try to pay cash for the unit & not borrow any money.
This is how a newbee can make it work when you are starting out.
The less debt the better.
It's much easier to pay yourself 1st than it is the banker.
And you will feel much better also!


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the advice soupcan! I appreciate it.


----------

